# Xmas Music



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

So what do you listen to at this time of year ?

Here are a few songs that always make it into my rotation around now.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

[media]http://youtu.be/RCPOowojiC0[/media]
[media]http://youtu.be/A-ZRLtD1i1w[/media]
[media]http://youtu.be/BqfZUX5svCg


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

pouges fairytale of new york


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

harson said:


> pouges fairytale of new york


Yup, it's an awesome song. That's the second one I linked but covered by a couple of quality Australian icons. You can hardly understand Shame MacGowan in the original version.


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

harson said:


> pouges fairytale of new york


Here it is


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah, Lennon's tune always brings conflicting emotions. So much time elapses and, in many instances, so little changes.


----------

